# SSBB Spoof-Help Plz!



## Bombsii (Oct 4, 2008)

Now this is just for a laugh, a good video, but it started as an idea and now its the biggest thing we'v e done yet. Me and my friend John have a youtube account where we make cheap laugh videos. A bit like Smosh but not as big. Also we'll be filming down several different area around the town including 3 parks, 1 play areas and the local Gym (we're allowed to film in there now.)

Anyway, we're making a Brawl story mode spoof and we would like some help thanks. Ideas or whatever:

Heres what happens:
I play: Mario, Pokemon Trainer, Ike, Snake, Roy
John plays: Link, Pit, Lucas, Ness,John, bobby

The Bad guy is Roy who wants revenge for being kicked out of Brawl.
Basically its a bunch of short character sketches about the other characters whilst keeping a plot with kirby, mario and link. Mario and Link are looking forhelp when their brawl is interupted by those little data men. They got through a few challenges and are forced to do Target Practise for some reason. Soon they take on the Master Hand but it turns out to be Roys hand and he slaps them. They take on Roy but are taken out.

Other than that its pretty rough. We got the short charatcer sketches pretty well in our head. Like for example Theres a completely random scene where Pit, whos a chav, has rap music behind him he finds a Nintendog on the floor names it Fluffy and walk off into the sunset, also during a intermission it shows him having fun and enjoying life with him. so random stuff like that.

Also Mario and Link hold Brawl auditions for who can help them take on the big bad guy. *IDEAS?*
Megaman
Red Power Ranger
Master Cheifs Dog
Midget Link
Tamagotchi
Cooking Mama

Any ideas for short character sketches or actually anything you wanna see, 
plz tell us your idea and we'll try to use it, remember we are a little limited prop -wise, we have all the costumes and lots of props, we just need a pink or white ball for kirby and thats it...


----------



## alonsyalonso (Oct 5, 2008)

I've seen your Youtube account


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 7, 2008)

Throw ANY Mega-Level Digimon in there.


----------

